# The Presbyterian Guardian (1935-1979) now available online



## Josiah (Jul 10, 2010)

I am happy to report that they have finally all of the old Presbyterian Guardian magazine issues available on the OPC website. Praise be to God for such a good resource and great history and wisdom from our fathers in the faith. enjoy


----------



## hojun1978 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just read an article by Dr.J.G.Machen in the corner "The Changing Scene and the Unchanging Word" in the Vol. Oct 7, 1935.
It is wonderful!


----------



## sastark (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been perusing these old issues for a few days now. Thank you, OPC for making them available!

Some of those cartoons in the early issues are priceless.


----------

